# aquatics



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

fish tanks. who's got 'em. what ya got? any pics? show 'em off here!! big, small, fresh, salt. if it swims, lets hear about them.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a 2ft, but no pics sorry. 

Also, fish tanks dont generally swim lol. (sorry, couldnt resist)


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

i gots a 100gal marine tank, 
got me sum damsels, 
clownfish
a triggerfish
tang
porkfish
puffers
lobster
urchin
shrimps.
starfish 
 ill get sum pics t show yas


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: ya'll come back now, hear?


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a planted, amazon:ish: tank, lol

fish wise, there are 2 blue rams, 5 otocinlus, 4 corydoras, 10 glowlight tetras and 5 beckfordiis pencilfish

plants, there are amazon swords, south american water fern, crypts and vallis, wanna get some floating plants for it, more vallis and swords and add some carpeting plants


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a 65 gallon freshwater, planted tank. i have a fluval canister,an aquaclear hot and an marineland emperor hot. versa tops with 3-36" full spec light strips.a tetra pond UV sterilizer. a 200 watt visitherm heater.


PLANTS: (multiples of each)

wendtii
amazon swords
luddwiggia
banana plants
crypocoryne
wisteria


FISH: (community tank) red serpae tetras
angel fish..... bleeding heart tetras
mollies..... black phantom tetras
variatus..... rosey barbs
swordtails..... tiger barbs
platies..... gold barbs
black neons.... gold gouramis
lemon tetras..... dwarf gouramis
black skirt tetras..... red/blue columbian tetras
l/f " " .....green tetras
white tetras.... polyopterus senegalensis
pristella tetras.... cory cats (various)
congo tetras.... oto cats
silver hatchet fish.... zebra danios
rainbow shark .........l/f " "
tiger botias.... clown loaches
paradise gourami.... female bettas

SALT WATER:

26 gallon bowfront
aquaclear 5 hot
prizm pro protien skimmer
50 watt visitherm heater
fluval canister filter
HOT= hang on tank


FISH:

2 clown fish (occelatus)
yellow tang
2yellow belly damsels
black velvet damsel
coral beauty
koran angel


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

ive had all sorts, fresh water:

cerax quadricanariatus (red clawed crayfish)
breeding setup of pygocentrus natteri (red bellied piranha)
a planted tank with custom made background, consisiting of:
black ghost knife fish,
ornate bichir,
various plecs,
rams,
kribs,
all sorts,

also cichilids:
vinny crenichicula
oscars
tillapia
jack dempsy
black belt
convits any many more,
peruno cats,

brackish,
i kept puffers and gymothorax (spotted moray)

marine,
ive had a 30 odd gallon set up with 45 kilos of rock and many corals, inverts and fish...

im now looking to set up an 8x2x2 reef...
when the moneys rigth..
JON>>


----------



## Leanne M (Sep 1, 2007)

We adopted our first fishtank, Here is a link to it in various states or repair.

YouTube - Something Fishy

We now own-
Vision 260
Trigon 190

And our new 8x 2x 2xft custom tank.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

nice, diverse collection! must have a lot of tanks. i do like cichilds and oddballs (we call them) like bichir's. i just got the senegalensis. i've kept many different fish in my day but now i am just happy with a community. i'd like to keep cichilds again, but i'm just too lazy to be doing all the water changes in a bunch of tanks. if i ever strike it rich, i'll be able to afford to hire someone to do all the hard work!:lol2: i thought about some rams for my fresh but our water's so hard. most blue rams are imported so not acclimated for generations on florida fish farms. might try it though. had good luck with them before, just had a tank with softer water. i can't afford an R/O unit for one tank. again though, when i strike it rich!!!....... those proper reef tanks are something i'd like to master one day but you know the money involved. fish are a joy. aquatics rule!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Leanne M said:


> We adopted our first fishtank, Here is a link to it in various states or repair.
> 
> YouTube - Something Fishy
> 
> ...


 
that's a big bow front. looks nice. but isn't that base rock along with those clown loaches and what look to be emperor tetras?(hard to make them out)


----------



## Leanne M (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep, spot on, luckily the holes in the base rock are to small for the clowns to get stuck.
They all now live in the Trigon with the rest of the communal fish.

The Vision now holds-

2 birchers
2 Kribs
2 Silver Sharks
2 frontosas "7 stripe" 
2 Banded Peckolitas
1 Clown Knife Fish
0 Guppys

All getting moved "Except for the Kribs" to the big tank next week.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Ive got a 24gallon nano reef, only been going a few months so got 5 kilos of live rock, live sand, 6 turbo snails, 2 blue leg hermit crabs, and 2 common clowns, will probably put a carpet nem in for the clowns this weekend though.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

no pcitures currently..we only have the one tank, 4x2x2 and we are just in the process of redoing it. Picked up the plants last night. It's going back to a community tank.

Mason


----------



## reptiles! (Sep 27, 2007)

We have a little one, with some baby baby fry from gold fish, minnows, neons scissor tail, zebra danios, and a dwarf frog.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i keep trophues Duboisi, they are fantastic to watch, and there is always something going on,

i've kept them for a while 11 in total and there like a family pack, from the big boss, his second in charge down to the baby 

this is a old pic all a lot larger now and stunning!!


__________________


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

My first tank is 180L










1 Sydontis petricola
2 female Bettas
1 Striped headstander
3 silver mollies
1 orange swordtail
6 neons
1 black widow
3 head&tail lights
1 bulldog plec
3 albino bristlenose
3 Hillstream loaches
1 hongkong plec

My second tank is 700L










2 Parrot fish
2 Clown loaches
3 Firemouthes
1 Nicaraguan cichlid
1 fire eel
3 tigerbarbs
2 blue rams
6 Buenos aires tetra
6 giant danios
5 african glass catfish
5 serpae tetra
1 common plec
1 salfin plec
1 goldspot plec
1 royal plec
1 whiptail


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

god! that's a 185 gallon tank! that's a bear of a tank!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> god! that's a 185 gallon tank! that's a bear of a tank!


You should try the weekly water changes!!
:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you need long hoses and one straight to the tap.except saltwater, mixing and dissolving all that salt! ah, but it would be a stable system!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Its definatly a stable system especially with the beast of a filter under it!!

I don't do water changes with long hoses, I like to treat the water before it goes into the tank, I use a 25L bucket and a jug...................and I change 150L at a time.:bash:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

got a big trickle under it?


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Fluval FX5
Its the dogs...........!


----------



## Skunk (Apr 11, 2010)

Bringing it back!

Well, I have 2 tanks currently in use, and a spare 17L (possibly used for male betta in the future). 

I have a 45L for 2 juvie axolotls, it's a planted tank with driftwood and sand, and a very simple internal filter.

I also *just* got a Fluval Roma 125  Cost £130, its 8 months old, and comes with the lighting and a heater. At the moment it just has about 25L of water with plants and driftwood from an old tank along with 5 WCMMs with their cycled filter. 

My plan for this is to install an under gravel filter (purchased already), cover it with gravel, put in more potted plants and hides and fill it with:

2 Green/Blue Phantom Plecos (1M 1F)
6 Sunset Platy (1M 5F)
6 Dalmatian Molly (1M 5F)
2 Pictus Catfish (1M 1F)
4 Peppered Cory (1M 3F, potentially, unsure of how they should be grouped)
5 Cherry Barb 
5 Harlequin Rasbora

I used the AqAdvisor website to get this list after going round my lfs' and noting species names of fish I liked the look of, and to see what would go well (the site notes potential fin nippers, etc, like most tetras). The jury is still out on these and I have a full list of other potential species, which I can place here if necessary. 

Definitely coming down with Multi-Tank Syndrome  I want a humpback puffer, cichlids, and a marine eventually. 

Skunk


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

My 35 litre planted tank, was one of my faves, ran a reduced flow fluval 105 on it, as well, another small internal filter with bio media, a fluval E50 heater and 3 15 watt tubes wedged in the hood lol, it had 12 Signifer Dwarf rainbows and 2 Desert Gobies, I'm hoping to set up something like it again!


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a 200L reef tank, lps dominated, with coral species such as duncan, blasto, trumpet, torch, scolly. Also has some soft corals and sps corals. 2 Clownfish, pink spotted watchman goby, cleaner shrimp, 3 sexy shrimp, urchin, hermits, snails, etc. No pics yet because i recently bought a load more rock and will take some tank shots when the rock has finished curing and is put in the tank


----------



## Skunk (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome! I love seeing reef tanks!


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

well here are shots of some of the corals if you want to see, i will get a FTS up once the new rock is in:














































lol sorry some of them are kinda big, they are on photobucket


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

these are my 2 tanks.

this is my 6x2x2 tropical set-up, with silver dollars, various danios, red tailed black shark and bristlenose plecs. i run a fluval fx5 external canister, and 3 internal canisters on this tank.









this is my 4x1.5x2.5 cool water fancy goldfish tank, with 8 fancy goldfish and 2 port hoplo catfish. also running a fluval fx5 on this tank.









both get 50-80% water changes every week with thorough gravel vac.

i also have a 13L fry tank, which at the moment has silver dollar eggs in the hope they will hatch, and a ton of danio fry.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ahh getting back into aquatics now! picked up an Jewel Korall 60L this morning. Got some live plants on order and can't wait to get this baby cycled!! Still not decided on what to get? Either let it be just for my Betta, which is the excuse for actually getting the tank. Or a nice community.... hmm.


----------

